# PC gibt kein Bildsignal mehr nach RAM-wechsel



## Serx719 (27. März 2020)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem:

Habe gestern meinen RAM gewechselt. Von 1x 8GB DDR4 auf ein neues 16GB paar von 2x8GB DDR4 Riegeln die den alten RAM riegel ersetzen sollen und im dual Channel laufen sollen.

Nach unkompliziertem Einbau der zwei RAM Karten in die richtigen (!) Slots fÃ¤hrt der PC hoch, bleibt fÃ¼r etwa 5 sek an, fÃ¤hrt dann wieder runter und sofort danach wieder hoch. Dann lÃ¤uft er dauerhaft, gibt jedoch wÃ¤hrend des gesamten Vorgangs und danach weiterhin kein Bild. Keiner meiner 2Monitore erhÃ¤lt ein Signal. Auch nicht, wenn sie statt an der Grafikkarte am Mainboard angeschlossen sind. Auch PieptÃ¶hne vom Mainboard hÃ¶re ich keine, Lautsprecher sind angeschlossen. 

Was ich bereits probiert habe, was bisher ohne Erfolg war:

-Kontrolliert ob die Riegel richtig sitzen
-Neue RAM Riegel raus, den alten alleine wie voher rein.
-Nur einen der zwei neuen Riegel rein
-Alle RAM Slots einzeln ausprobiert 
-CMOS Batterie zwecks Reset fÃ¼r eine Nacht raus (etwa 13h)und wieder eingesetzt 
-Generell einfach Laufen gelassen und gewartet, das sich irgendwann was tut (60min) 

Ich bitte um Hilfe! Bin ziemlich verzweifelt und hoffe, das kein Defekt am Mainboard vorliegt - was ich allerdings fÃ¼r unwahrscheinlich halte.
Vorm Einbau lief er nÃ¤mlich normal, habe wÃ¤hrend des Einbaus nichts verÃ¤ndert oder beschÃ¤digt. Daher halte ich auch einen Defekt der Graka fÃ¼r unwahrscheinlich, die lief ja davor ganz normal. Der PC war wÃ¤hrend dem Einbau auch ausgeschaltet, vollstÃ¤ndig vom strom genommen etc.

AuÃŸerdem mÃ¼sste der RAM davon abgesehen eigentlich auch kompatibel mit dem Mainboard sein, auch wenn dieses schon etwas Ã¤lter ist. Ich wÃ¼sste nicht warum dem nicht so sein sollte.

Hier der der neu eingebaute RAM:
https://www.amazon.com/-/de/dp/B0134EW7G8

Mein Mainboard:
GA-H170-Gaming 3 (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global

CPU: Intel i5 6500 4x3,2GHz
Graka: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060

Der alte RAM ist nicht mehr wirklich im Internet zu finden, ist aber von G. Skill.

Bitte dringend um Hilfe bei meinem Problem, weiÃŸ echt nicht mehr weiter. Danke!


----------



## drstoecker (27. März 2020)

Ram in Slot 2 und 4 von der cpu aus!
cmos reset per jumper oder Batterie raus aber vorher das Netzkabel abstecken vom Netzteil. Schließ mal nur einen Monitor an bis es läuft.


----------



## Schwarzseher (27. März 2020)

Hallo und Willkommen
Was ist denn wenn du die Onboard Grafik der CPU nutzt und 1 alten Riegel bekommst du dann ein Bild?
Die externe Graka muss dazu ausgebaut sein und der Moni ans Mainboard.
Die Ram Riegel müssen in A2 u. B2
Dein neuer Ram wird nicht abgezeigt im Link


----------



## Serx719 (27. März 2020)

Ram ist nach Anleitung vom Mainboard in DDR4_2 und DDR4_1 eingesetzt. Das ist der 2te und der 4te Slot von der CPU aus gesehen. Cmos reset mit batterie hab ich bereits gemacht, ohne Erfolg. Mit jumper hatte ich jetzt vor, nur sind bei mir keine 2 sondern 3 Kontakte bei clear cmos. Weiß nicht genau, welche zwei ich mit dem Schraubenzieher jetzt berühren soll.


----------



## Serx719 (27. März 2020)

Hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, hab nur 1x monitor ans Mainboard angeschlossen und den alten RAM riegel rein, allerdings wieder kein Bild. Graka war dabei jedoch noch drin

Der neue RAM hier nochmal als link 
https://www.amazon.com/-/de/dp/B0134EW7G8


----------



## Schwarzseher (27. März 2020)

Die Graka muss ausgebaut sein.Das schreib ich ja nicht ohne Grund


----------

